# city, country, small town or suburbs?



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Thought this might be interesting.

So, where do you live?


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

I was raised in the country and live in the country now. I've also lived in a city. I like both, but I don't think I'd enjoy the suburbs much.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

I live in the suburbs and I really hate it. I'd rather live in the country or a big city, I can't stand this in between blandness that is the burbs. When I finish college I'm moving to a big city.


----------



## Game 7 (Dec 23, 2009)

Raised in the country, live in a small town.


----------



## SOME (Jul 13, 2009)

Ummm, I'm not really sure. It's a town I gusse, it's unincorporated. It's nothing like the suburbs. The suburbs make me sick to my stomac with all those houses butch up like how they are.


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Small town in a rural area. It's hard on my SA, and i'm practically agoraphobic here. I do like it here in other respects. Very unique area.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

A suburb that directly borders Milwaukee on the west.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

In the burbs and I really like it. It's clean, quiet, and spacious compared to the city. I can walk outside and see trees and grass instead of concrete. I can drive my car anywhere and know that there will be plenty of free off-street parking available (I've never parallel parked a car in my life). Crime is almost non-existent. Every store you can possibly think of is located within 5 minutes driving distance. Everything costs less. Schools are good if you have kids. And if I want to go to the city, the train station is 5 minutes away and the train ride is 20 minutes on express trains.

The only bad thing is the commute time to work since most jobs are in the city.


----------



## AidanPryde (Nov 11, 2009)

I've lived in the suburbs of Vancouver my whole life, first Richmond, then Delta, then back to Richmond again. It's not too bad, close enough to Vancouver without feeling too close.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

City


----------



## whiterabbit (Jan 20, 2006)

I live in a city. I like being close to the centre of things. Living in the suburbs would annoy me. Living in the country would annoy me. I used to live in a town. That was ok but I prefer the city.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

I live 15 minutes' walk away from a large city centre, and i love it. I would need to be either way out in the country or in a city. Right now, i just wish i could transplant my apartment to a city in the US.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a city person, myself. 

There's something appealing about small towns or the country, but I'm not sure if I could deal with them in the long term..


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I live in a town with a 5000 pop just across from another town that has 6800 in it not counting the University students. The pop increases in the fall and goes down in the summer. The closes big city is Duluth which is a good 5 hour drive.

I grew up in a small village of 120 people in Central Iowa 35 miles NE of Des Moines.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Grew up in a small town. Now living in a college town just north of a major city.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I live in a city, grew up in a small town though


----------



## RayOfLight123 (Dec 4, 2009)

I live in a town. It used to be quite small but its huge now.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

None of those, I live in a village.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

City.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I live in a small town that's become rather suburban. You know, cul-de-sacs and all that. It's decent as far as suburbs go, but unless you live in one of the older parts of town it's pretty cookie-cutter.

I don't think I'm a city person. Maybe I'd like the city more if it wasn't an hour away and if I didn't have to go there for school several days a week, but I think I just feel more comfortable in smaller centres.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Currently, city in midwest US. Hopefully, next year I will move to west coast US.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I live on your block.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

I live in a large-ish city but would like to live in the country.


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

really? the burbs are winning??


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

Mercurochrome said:


> I live on your block.


I thought you looked familiar.


----------



## Squid24 (Nov 23, 2009)

I was born the city, grew up in a small town, I moved to the country in my teens and I've been living in the city for a few years.


----------



## lyricalillusions (Nov 29, 2008)

I live in a medium-sized city


----------



## Lumiere (Jun 13, 2009)

The endless suburbs of outer London.


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

The burbs.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

In the City.


----------



## TurningPoint (Jan 27, 2010)

Suburban liverr.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

during the week I live in the city with my gran and at the weekend I'm at home in the lovely country side!!


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Suburbs.

Shockingly, I grew up here and have literally seen my town explode in size over sixfold in 30 years.


----------



## PalmTreesAndSunshine (Oct 11, 2010)

I live in a small city.


----------

